# Any one else try PostFly yet?



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I am trying out this deal where a fly fishing lure company sends you random flies once a month.

I did the warm saltwater package
At

Www.postflybox.com

Not bad- here is what they sent me

Just curious if any of you are trying them and if they sent you the same thing?


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

How much?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The 3 month plan came out to aboit $11 and change a month....


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Is that one month's worth, or 3?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

That was one months worth .....6 flys and a package of leaders....

I just realized you can get a $5 coupon off their site .....so you can get each month for lass than that....


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess if you want a random handful of flies each month it's ok.


----------

